# Check This Out!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Todd E (Sep 8, 2006)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=378829


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 8, 2006)

I`m not sayin` it ain`t real, but somehow that rattler doesn`t look right in that photo. That bend in the upper third of its body looks like it`s up in the air.


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 8, 2006)

Id shoot both of them!!!


----------



## gsubo (Sep 8, 2006)

I choose not to think about things like that in the dark.  I just pretend they're not there, cuz there's no way you can watch out for them at night. 


I bet about 2 seconds later it scared the bejesus outta that doe!


----------



## MossyOak (Sep 8, 2006)

*Good lord !*

I dont think my Kimber 45 with rat shot would take him out, thank god they don't grow that big here, or do they  

Mossy


----------



## huntnnut (Sep 8, 2006)

MossyOak said:


> I dont think my Kimber 45 with rat shot would take him out, thank god they don't grow that big here, or do they
> 
> Mossy




I've seen Cane Breaks that big down in South GA, ones that were as big around as my forearm.


----------



## letsgohuntin (Sep 15, 2006)

gsubo said:


> I bet about 2 seconds later it scared the bejesus outta that doe!



Now that would have been some pic !!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Sep 15, 2006)

nicodemus said:


> I`m not sayin` it ain`t real, but somehow that rattler doesn`t look right in that photo. That bend in the upper third of its body looks like it`s up in the air.


And why does it change color and pattern 2/3rds back?   
Real or not, I don't like snakes.


----------



## outdoorgirl (Sep 19, 2006)

gsubo said:


> I choose not to think about things like that in the dark.  I just pretend they're not there, cuz there's no way you can watch out for them at night.
> 
> 
> I bet about 2 seconds later it scared the bejesus outta that doe!



Me too!!


----------



## Derka (Sep 19, 2006)

i cant even imagine what i would do if the business end of that snake attached itself to my leg while walking in the dark......it would probably look like a brake dancing move followed by a girly scream


----------



## Darcy (Sep 19, 2006)

Derka said:


> i cant even imagine what i would do if the business end of that snake attached itself to my leg while walking in the dark......it would probably look like a brake dancing move followed by a girly scream



ohh man, you know that reminds me of the last time we were in barnesville! i screamed when i saw the snake and everybody else took off running!


----------



## shaggybill (Sep 19, 2006)

It looks real to me. His back is just bent because he's crawling over a stick. And a lot of canebrakes will turn a darker color the closer you get to the tail. 







Gotta love 'em.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Sep 22, 2006)

Don't know if it was photo shopped but it's shown up on about 6 different boards now all saying it was taken from different places. You never know these days.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Sep 22, 2006)

Just what I needed to see on the eve of bow season down here.  I'm sure I won't even think about it on my 400 yard walk in AM?


----------



## Guy (Sep 22, 2006)

MossyOak said:


> I dont think my Kimber 45 with rat shot would take him out, thank god they don't grow that big here, or do they
> 
> Mossy





yeah, they get that big here.  we shot a 6' timber about three years ago.  I'll post a pic when I get some time.


----------



## Dub (Sep 23, 2006)

I was walking out of the woods last night every stick looked like one of these....I took it very, very, very slow.


----------

